

Ask HN: Kanban – which tools with success? - bsg75

We are using Jira for development planning (an unfortunately not current version - no upgrade plan in sight) and need something better to manage the herd of development priorities. In my past, a Kanban like approach (LeanKit) worked well, both to slot activities, and and highlight the effects of context switching.<p>What are HN&#x27;ers using in this area and have found success with? I would prefer to use a premise hosted system, but it seems like they are few and far between, with the majority being hosted.
======
rubiquity
I don't really follow any dogmatic Agile[0] practices such as Scrum or Kanban,
but for the last two or so years I've exclusively used Trello[1]. It is
lightweight enough that it isn't in my way. I more or less treat it as an
online persisted post-it note wall.

0 - [http://rubiquity.com/2014/03/12/agile-is-dead-angry-
develope...](http://rubiquity.com/2014/03/12/agile-is-dead-angry-
developer.html)

1 - [https://trello.com/](https://trello.com/)

------
m_93
For my team Pivotal
[[http://www.pivotaltracker.com/](http://www.pivotaltracker.com/)] was the
solution. After first iteration 'he' know how much we can do in another (fixed
period). Our responsibility is set difficult level to each task. They have
tags which help us collect issues and epics. I'm not connected with them
different than payment for service. I'm just happy user.

------
orky56
I've been developing a tool called Catalist that has Kanban-like functionality
built right into all our checklists since each item has states of to do,
doing, and done. If you need more states (i.e. more steps beyond 3 like
Trello), we offer pipelines that do just that. We believe having both these
systems in our product allows our customers to speak a common language when it
comes to priorities. We would definitely be open to allowing you to host
Catalist directly on premises. Happy to give a demo, all you need to do is
sign up and I'll contact you.

Catalist [[http://www.catalist.me](http://www.catalist.me)]

------
redact207
We use JIRA at my current company with all the agile plugins to run both scrum
and kanban projects.

To be honest, I've still found the most successful tools to be a big
wall/window/whiteboard with physical cards. I'd still go down this route if my
team wasn't globally distributed as it's just easier to work planning
backlogs, sprints as well as doing daily standups.

~~~
jozi9
We at day5labs.com are believers of physical kanban board as well so much that
we've made product: [http://bit.ly/1uPOtlE](http://bit.ly/1uPOtlE)

------
jpatte
We use our own product FeatureMap
[[https://www.featuremap.co](https://www.featuremap.co)] to define the scope
and track the progress of, well, FeatureMap. :) It's more oriented towards
Story Mapping than towards Kanban but you certainly can manage Scrum/Kanban
boards with it.

